# Turkish Hazelnut Cafe - *updated with pics of cut bars*



## artisan soaps (May 8, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (May 8, 2009)

That does look good enough to eat! Good job, looks lovely and creamy too, I can almost smell it!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Nice! The color and texture from the coffee grounds is perfect for the soap.  Bet it smells amazing.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

That looks incredible , nice work .

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

Perfect!  I did a coffee soap once and the grounds were way too big.  This looks just beautiful.  I  can smell it already. How did you get that awesome design?


----------



## artisan soaps (May 8, 2009)

..


----------



## heyjude (May 8, 2009)

That looks sooo nice! I love the top as well.   

Jude


----------



## eucalypta (May 9, 2009)

Looks lovely and creamy like cappuccino mousse


----------



## laVale (May 9, 2009)

it looks gorgeous! I don't like to drink coffee, but I really love its smell!

I also love the mold! Where did you buy it?


----------



## artisan soaps (May 9, 2009)

..


----------



## artisan soaps (May 9, 2009)

..


----------



## dagmar88 (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
Very nice soap, and love the crincle cut!


----------



## heartsong (May 9, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  ooooh!!! lovely soap!!!  :shock: 

to answer your question about the cutting-i usually wait 3-5 days or until my log mold soap sets up to about the firmness of sharp cheddar cheese.  i have a very thin "taper's" finishing knife-(a fancy name for a 4" wide extra thin sheetrocker's putty knife!) they come in all different sizes-just be sure it's wide enough to go completely accross the soap block.

i boil water then put the pot with the blade in it on a towel near where i'm to cut my soap.  i use a regular carpenter's miter-box lined with a piece of plastic placemat and cut the soap with the heated blade.  i get a nice smooth cut with sharp edges.  i stick it back in the pot after every slice.

congrats on the very nice soaps!  i wish we could have a "sniff" on this forum! LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

That turned out fantastic .LOL at serious hobby , I think most  of us here got this serious hobby affliction after the first batch or 2. :wink: It sounds better than addiction too.

Way to go on that soap.Nicely done.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 9, 2009)

I love your photography on the photos, and the cuts look great!


----------



## Jody (May 9, 2009)

They look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## starduster (May 10, 2009)

*Beautiful soap*

Well done.
Perfect in fact.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> I love your photography on the photos, and the cuts look great!



Yeah I agree. You got the soap and the lighting going on 8) Looks luxurious


----------



## studioalamode (May 10, 2009)

I am so glad you posted your "cut" slices.  I am inspired to try a loaf now.  I would not have known you were a "newbie" too, if you hadn't mentioned it.  

I had read somewhere that you can rub a tiny little bit of almond oil on the outside of your soaps to make them shine.  I had some sage soaps which were also dulling a bit, and I tried it, rubbing it with a very smooth cloth (for cleaning glasses) so it wouldn't leave any lines or marks.  So far, so good.  They are holding their shine nicely now, and look just like they did when they popped out of the mold.  They don't feel greasy, but I used a _very_ small drop.  This might work for you, I don't know.

Your photography is great, too.


----------



## valor (May 15, 2009)

Wowowowowow! Soooo pretty. It looks creamy and scrumptious!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 12, 2009)

..


----------



## honor435 (Jun 13, 2009)

lovely, how did you do the top?


----------



## krissy (Jun 13, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> LJA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

